# Yngwie Malmsteen - Toronto and Montreal



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For you YJM fans. He actually puts on a pretty good show...


10/18/11 Montreal @ Club Soda
10/19/11 Toronto @ Phoenix Concert Theater


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like he's lost a few pounds!

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Looks like he's lost a few pounds!
> 
> CT.


I think that is an older pic. I think he is still packing some pounds right now


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What form of worship does he find appropriate these days


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certianly one of a kind. Only guy I know that goes through about 200 picks every show.

[video=youtube;JyljNADorh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyljNADorh4[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't help it. It's been posted before, but this one of the best parodies ever,... "I'm your new God, little boys" -- Yngwie Malmsteen &bull; videosift.com


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I can't help it. It's been posted before, but this one of the best parodies ever,... "I'm your new God, little boys" -- Yngwie Malmsteen &bull; videosift.com


LOL!

"Check this sh*T"


----------

